# Should I keep bindings on in Board bag?



## KSKENE (Dec 24, 2011)

Alban said:


> Firstly, in general, I just want to know what you guys do. Do you keep them on, or dismount them?
> 
> Secondly, since I got my new board and bindings, I want to keep them in as good shape as possible. Would you recommend I take the bindings off and wrap them with some clothes to put at one of the tips of the board bag, or put them in a separate luggage?
> 
> ...


Personally, I don't have a board bag, i throw my board in my back seat/trunk and it stays safe. I feel that taking them off and wrapping them individually is a bit excessive as riding will probably do more damage than having an assembled board in your bag. I say, if it fits in the bag with bindings installed, keep it that way!


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Certainly on the Burton bags you will notice that it's shaped in a way to take the bindings in place.

And considering you are going to be packing clothes etc around and over the bindings I think leaving them on is the best way you could pack them.

Having said that, if you need to take several boards in one bag, you'd have no choice but to separate them.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

leave them on - don't waste your time on them.


----------



## SnowHitman (Dec 4, 2011)

Never seen anyone putting on binding right before a mountain run, only adjusting them lol


----------



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

Also, incase you guys didn't know, I am referring to airplane trips.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep got that. Leave the bindings on!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

less chance of losing parts if you keep it all togehter
Only losing the whole set-up ....


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I fly a lot with my board. I always leave the bindings on. I put my boots in the bag too on top of the board lengthways next to the bindings. Always had good luck that way.


This/\


Also I try to put 100% of my snowboarding\backcountry gear in my board bag from boots to base layers and just wheel it behind me or carry horizontally. Everything else I just jam into a large backpack and use that as my "carry on"(yea it pisses people off but I don't care) this allows to only check one bag and me to carry everything I need and still have a free hand.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I have traveled internationally with my board and kept the bindings on. I did rotate them so they were facing each other so they didn't stick out over the board. If you don't rotate them and have big highbacks they will be sticking out and vulnerable to big impacts.

Have you seen how they throw luggage at an airport?

Some people will say "fuck it just ride" but taking care of your shit is important IMO. No need to get anal but common sense is always good, your stuff should not die from anything other than riding. Plenty of clothes on top is good too, my board bag fits all my stuff in there. I put 2 boards in a s well but each with an edge guard like this.

??????SOLE GUARD ?????2 MIXCHK???????????? ??????? ??????????????? ???? ???????


----------



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I fly a lot with my board. I always leave the bindings on. I put my boots in the bag too on top of the board lengthways next to the bindings. Always had good luck that way.


That's what I do now  I am bringing my old board along for the ride just in case, along with an extra set of bindings. Should they all go in the bag?

Bindings are coming off the second board for sure.


----------



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

dreampow said:


> I have traveled internationally with my board and kept the bindings on. I did rotate them so they were facing each other so they didn't stick out over the board. If you don't rotate them and have big highbacks they will be sticking out and vulnerable to big impacts.
> 
> Have you seen how they throw luggage at an airport?
> 
> ...


That's what I fear will happen one day. Regardless of it being an oversized "fragile" bag, they still just throw it around. Who can be trusted?


----------

